# St. Walburg Rally



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Here are some vids from a rally I went on yesterday. enjoy and ferel free to comment.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool vids!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i wanna ride in some of that stuff.. its like a never ending mud hole


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

nice vids, was that alberta side or sask?


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

blue beast said:


> i wanna ride in some of that stuff.. its like a never ending mud hole


 
Man I am telling you, if you can ever make ot to that Rally then do it. You won't regret it.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

skid said:


> nice vids, was that alberta side or sask?


 
Sask. St. Walburg. About an hour drive NE of Lloydminster.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool vids! That stuff looks so fun to play in. get nice and muddy!


----------



## jgonie (Jan 28, 2010)

looks like a good time i never got to make it out there. buddies kingquads rear diff was leaking bad out of left seal so he ruined it lol. are you going to pierceland or onion lake tomorrow? ill be at pland


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

jgonie said:


> looks like a good time i never got to make it out there. buddies kingquads rear diff was leaking bad out of left seal so he ruined it lol. are you going to pierceland or onion lake tomorrow? ill be at pland


 
I'm gonna be headin' to Onion Lake. I would love to try Pierceland. But I am scheduled to work Sunday and don't wanna take the chance with a 2 hour drive.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

hey Y2DJ, have you checked out any vids on you tube that are made by ostacruiser? think he might ride kinda near your area, his riding areas are top notch.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

skid said:


> hey Y2DJ, have you checked out any vids on you tube that are made by ostacruiser? think he might ride kinda near your area, his riding areas are top notch.


 
Yes I have. He has some really good vids. I think he is actually from somewhere in Saskatchewan. North Central I think.


----------



## gforce (Mar 5, 2011)

Whens the next rally in that area, I want to go! Great video's, watched them all...


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

gforce said:


> Whens the next rally in that area, I want to go! Great video's, watched them all...


 
Thanks...Not sure. onion lake had a summer Rally last year and I am hoping they have one again this year. St Walburg also has one in the fall. Can't wait for either. Any rallies out your way?


----------

